# When will TiVO solve the problem of digital audio pass-through?



## Jack Yan (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello, I recently purchased the TiVO Stream 4K TV stick. It can watch Dolby Atmos movies in Netflix normally, but when I use the Plex application to play movies with Dolby Atmos tracks downloaded from the Internet, TiVo The Dolby Atmos sound track cannot be correctly transmitted to the Sounder. When can TiVO solve the problem of digital audio pass-through?

I hope TiVO can fix this problem as soon as possible. As far as I know, Google TV has fixed the audio pass-through problem.
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chromecast-with-google-tv-update-dolby-audio/

My device: Samsung TU8000 series 50-inch TV
Audio equipment: Samsung HW-Q70T Sounderbar


----------



## josephtanyh (Mar 14, 2021)

Jack Yan said:


> Hello, I recently purchased the TiVO Stream 4K TV stick. It can watch Dolby Atmos movies in Netflix normally, but when I use the Plex application to play movies with Dolby Atmos tracks downloaded from the Internet, TiVo The Dolby Atmos sound track cannot be correctly transmitted to the Sounder. When can TiVO solve the problem of digital audio pass-through?
> 
> I hope TiVO can fix this problem as soon as possible. As far as I know, Google TV has fixed the audio pass-through problem.
> https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chromecast-with-google-tv-update-dolby-audio/
> ...


Not only you. I read a lot of good reviews about Tivo and went ahead with the purchase. 
Damn disappointed with lossless format doesn't work. Is it Tivo issue or Plex? Just hope this is about to solve asap.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

So if other threads make it seem Google related, you think it's a Tivo issue why? If you poke around, Plex has had many issues with Google. On the Shield. On the CCGTV I believe. It seems like plex needs to get their app in order too. 

But, people commented about the fix just a month ago on a Google branded product. You really think 3rd party devices will fix it that quick? Doesn't happen that quick on phones. Won't happen that quick here or the Shield I imagine. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

